# Binky free, my Kirby



## kirbyultra (Feb 10, 2016)

I never thought I'd be coming back to RO after all these years to post in the Rainbow Bridge forum. It pains me to share that we have lost our dearest bun, Kirby. I wrote my last blog post in memory of him here. Thank you, RO, so much for all the love and support that you gave us. I was lost when I first brought him home and RO mods and members gave me a lot of help. Since then, my warren has grown to 4 and now shrunk back to 3. It has been an unbelievable 7 years with my sweet Kirby. If anyone is curious about our story, my blogs from 2009-2014 are all linked here.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 11, 2016)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. I have just read through your last blog post about him and I am tearing up just reading it. I can tell he was such a special bunny, and I feel I know what you mean when you say there are rabbits, and _rabbits_ because I felt that my Bandit also fit into the second category.

They always leave us what feels like too soon, and it's heartbreaking, but take comfort in the fact that you were there for him, right up until the very end, because that's what matters most. I know what it's like to delay the decision and be in denial about it only to run out of time, and it's a terrible feeling, so I believe that you absolutely made the right call. Binky free, Kirby. You'll have a playmate in Bandit up there with you


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 12, 2016)

So sorry for your loss, words are just so inadequate. Binky free little man.


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 12, 2016)

Azerane said:


> I am so terribly sorry for your loss. I have just read through your last blog post about him and I am tearing up just reading it. I can tell he was such a special bunny, and I feel I know what you mean when you say there are rabbits, and _rabbits_ because I felt that my Bandit also fit into the second category.
> 
> They always leave us what feels like too soon, and it's heartbreaking, but take comfort in the fact that you were there for him, right up until the very end, because that's what matters most. I know what it's like to delay the decision and be in denial about it only to run out of time, and it's a terrible feeling, so I believe that you absolutely made the right call. Binky free, Kirby. You'll have a playmate in Bandit up there with you



Thank you so much, Azerane. It always feels like they leave us too soon. I sure hope that Bandit and Kirby find each other. I bet they would have a great time together. :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 12, 2016)

Nancy McClelland said:


> So sorry for your loss, words are just so inadequate. Binky free little man.



So true. Thank you, Nancy.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan (Feb 13, 2016)

what a beautiful rabbit, lived a good life


----------



## myheart (Jul 14, 2016)

I am so sorry for posting so late on Kirby's Bridge thread. I just popped in for a quick peek at the latest news when I saw your post. My heart lept out of my chest and just the words "Not our little King Kirby!!" came out.

You will never know how sorry I am to hear of Kirby's passing. I am equally sorry I wasn't on RO when he passed to offer my sympathies. I've missed so many of the RO folks and their bunnies, and now seeing that we've lost Kirby just breaks my heart. I am so in tears right now for you. Hugs to you, your husband, Toby, Penny, and Annie.


----------

